# Keiretsu description of us



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

It says we tend to not allow others to get close to us:Keirsey Temperament Website - Portrait of the Artisan® Promoter (ESTP)

I don't know about you all but I kind of agree. I have few friends and many associates. Are you all the same way?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah, I know a lot of people but have very few bonds.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I have many friends but very few that I trust enough to form emotional bonds. Very very few.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Think its a respect thing. As ESTPs we tend to offer a lot socially to others, but when I fail to see someone capable of doing the same i tend to not like them as much.


----------

